# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  11/05/17 FlyCaptain v2.0.0.0150 & Ressurector v17 HUAWEI MODULES UPDATE

## mohamed73

*FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0150*  
  [x] Added P10 FRP
  [x] Fixed old hisilicon direct unlock
  [x] Fixed Y560 frp res  et       *FC Huawei Resurrector - Update 0.0.0.17*  
  [x] Fixed an XP compatibility issue
  [x] Added support for customization flashing

----------

